# 2/1/09 Pacers @ Knicks



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

@









In the Market Square Garden at 7:30PM









Starting for the Knicks

At Point Guard #1 Chris Duhon
At Shooting Guard #23 Quentin Richardson
At Small Forward #21 Wilson Chandler
At Power Forward #42 David Lee
At Center #20 Jared Jeffries

Starting for the Pacers

At Point Guard #1 Jarrett Jack
At Shooting Guard #6 Marquis Daniels
At Small Forward #33 Danny Granger
At Power Forward #3 Troy Murphy
At Center #55 Roy Hibbert

Ket Matchup










Both are great rebounders, and will carry their teams in that area. Neither are great low post scorers, but play different styles. Lee is a blue collar type of player that gets most of his points on pure effort. Murphy, on the other hand, is a great outside shooter and will draw Lee away from the defensive rebounds (or else be left wide open), which will be a key factor. I could see the Pacers getting a lot of offensive rebounds in this game.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Thank you as always DT!....LET'S GO PACERS!!!....And welcome back Box Man! :cheers:


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Good to see my man Roy starting, I think it should continue the same all season, but since O'Brien is such a hardhead I know it wont happen.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Murphy is not one of my favorite players, but it's amazing how good he is at rebounding the ball...Good start so far for Hibbert, but Danny is struggling early.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Stop With The Stupid Mistakes!!!


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Too many turnovers.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Box Man said:


> Too many turnovers.



Yeah, but thankfully NY is just as sloppy...And also I'm really mad that this idiot took out Hibbert when he was on his way to having a great game.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pretty good half, seems like this is our night to end our game losing streak...


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Anyone else notice that Murphy has finally got some arc on his shot? The first couples shots that he took were pretty flat, but the last two have had the right amount on them for once. Too close of a game to get comfortable, we need to tighten up our defense and start making smarter passes. We're keeping up with the Knicks in turnovers, that's not good.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Box Man said:


> Anyone else notice that Murphy has finally got some arc on his shot?



Yeah, but for some reason this seems to happen to him often. It's like he loses his legs every now and then making some of his shots look horrible.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Another 4th. quarter choke...What a surprise.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Jack is a machine!!!...Glad to see someone in this team who is not afraid to take big shots!


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Why didn't Murphy let him just take the open layup?


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

HUGE SHOT BY JACK!!!!!!!!....Hope that was the game winner right there.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Awesome shot from Jack, that was beautiful.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

PACERS WIN! PACERS WIN!!!....Thanks you Jack for carrying us when we needed you the most!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

I really hope Danny learns something from Jack on how to treat the 4th. quarter.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Huge game by Jack.....do we have a TJ vs. Jose version 2?


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Jack doesn't have an ego so I don't think he minds being second banana to TJ.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

DienerTime said:


> Jack doesn't have an ego so I don't think he minds being second banana to TJ.


Well, right now he's the first banana, and it seems to be bothering TJ. Jack's been starting and finishing games, and TJ's been playing like ****.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Glad to see that Jack is building some confidence, now he just needs to keep it going for the rest of '09. I'm not as happy as I would be if we had won this game by 10+ points. This win again shows that we're just going to be a team that is close every game, win some, but lose much more. We're close, but not not close enough. We commit too many turnovers, of course, but without our style of offense it's inevitable. However, we can do more about our defense, it's hard against teams like the Knicks (who's offense is primarily outside), but we really need to do something about it if we want to make a late run at the playoffs.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Nice to see JJ stepping up his game. Hopefully this pushes TJ Ford to start playing better.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Knick_Killer31 said:


> Nice to see JJ stepping up his game. Hopefully this pushes TJ Ford to start playing better.


I don't think Ford likes the competition of having another guard that can take his spot on the roster. He is a bit of a sulker and puts himself in-front of the team. His health has been good so his value is decent, maybe Jack is the future point guard for the Pacers and Ford is going to be moved again. If Jack can become a slightly better distributor he would be my pick as he has better size and shoots the ball with more consistency. Jack may also be better suited when Mike Jr. comes back as he is a player who can set the offense, Ford likes to have the ball in i=his hands......time will tell. I think the Pacers have some solid pieces and are moving in the right direction.


----------

